# Disconnect car alarm



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

I own a Audi TT mark 2 model and having trouble with the alarm keep going of,could any one tell me if you can turn the volume of? Or were it's situated in the car to disconnect it? Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's under drivers side front wing.
Hoggy.


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

hi thanks is it easy to access? and is there such a think of turning the volume down on them?


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

hi thanks is it easy to access? and is there such a think of turning the volume down on them?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jason69 said:


> hi thanks is it easy to access? and is there such a think of turning the volume down on them?


Hi, Nothing is easy on a TT & no volume control.
Hoggy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

But on the drivers side door you will find 2 buttons. One to disable the tilt alarm, and one to disable the internal motion sensors. Also might give you a clue which part of the system is malfunctioning ....


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Typically if the alarm keeps going off randomly, it could be the battery inside the alarm housing can no longer hold a charge. Or the battery is at end-of-life and it's now leaking it's acidic contents and ruining the circuit board which can result in faulty electrical contacts. Either way, the results are basically the same and you end up with a random alarm going off.

The battery is actually soldered to the circuit board and is not designed to be replaced (...thank you Audi! :x NOT! ). This isn't to say it's impossible to replace it, but I'm not aware of anyone in this forum who's attempted replacing an alarm siren battery.

As shown in the image below, the battery has a nasty habit of leaking and destroying the circuit board. Given our Mk2's are getting a bit long in the tooth, I suspect there will be more people with alarm/siren problems in the near future since the battery is probably only good for 8-10 years.

Here's how to get to it -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1834061
.


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help and advise,1 question thou if the battery knackered how do you replace it if stuck to the. Board?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jason69 said:


> Thanks for your help and advise,1 question thou if the battery knackered how do you replace it if stuck to the. Board?


Hi, Soldering iron & new battery from Ebay/RS spares as long as PCB is not corroded.
Hoggy.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

My Alarm siren was dead when i bought my TT. When the alarm was triggered the indicators were just flashing with no sound.
I took it to Audi and said,can you fit a new siren please. 1 1/2 hrs to fault check then 1 hr to replce the siren.
Good job it was covered by the garage 6 month warranty.
If you disable the siren, will your indicators not still flash if the alarm is triggered?


----------

